# My "New" Yamaha YS624 - Cleanup & Broken Engine Mount :-O



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

I just received this Yamaha ys625 from my dad it was moving to Florida. It runs amazing but has a little lost so I decided to clean it up a little bit. I was debating on if I was going to keep this for my MTD 5/24. However after taking some of this Yamaha apart and looking at the build quality I definitely know I'm keeping the Yamaha.
A little problem I discovered that while tearing it down was that the motor mount in the front is actually broke in half. It's a clean sheer right through the center of it so it looks like it's time to pull out the welder.
Here are a few pictures I took I will keep you posted.

Well I will post the pictures shortly. My post count isn't high enough. LoL
Figures. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen a few Yamaha motor mount brackets cracked or repaired already, I'm going to have to assume that it is a common issue with them.
If you need a Service Manual you can find them on the following link, be patient and search through, they are there in PDF form for downloading.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Service Manual


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow really? It's torn in a very odd pattern. I wonder if is just work hardening over time... The brackets are coated with something, I am assuming that it is galvanized. Thank God for HEPA filtration... That stuff is a no-go. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Here are the pics!
(I can finally post them)














































I moved the bracket over just for this pic. It wasn't like this when i found it. 









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

A couple nice close ups of the tear...



















Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------

